# Vote: best avatar on the forum



## crazy72

How about a vote on who's got the best avatar on the forum? Post your opinion here, I'll count the votes.

I'll start: for me, hands down, it's Shelley (user name -N/A-).

Next?


----------



## Diztrbd1

too bad we can't see all the avatars in one place, soooo many to choose from. I'll just vote for mine  lol just kiddin, gonna have to go take a look at the rest of them. Great idea Franck!


----------



## jobber

Nice. A vote! Such a boring night...trolling the forum....
You can look at all the avatars here...
Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA - Members List


----------



## arash53

Maybe Admin could generate a report with members avatar , otherwise its hard to select.

Edited : Thanks jobber604


----------



## crazy72

A report would help, yes, but otherwise I'd say not to sweat it too much. Just pick whichever one you've noticed and liked particularly recently.

By the way, Ming, you're a close second for me.


----------



## effox

Go with Ming's idea, I'd suggest sorting by post count as the majority of higher posters have avatars.

I'm partial to John's Spy vs. Spy avatar, I loved that magazine and tv show as a kid.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1

Only 134 pages? lol Thanks Ming totally forgot you could see them there


----------



## Chappy

Ah shucks, thanks Franck  I didn't even know you could use animated avatars until I saw Dave's (davefrombc). I like Ming's too. And I definitely agree with Chris - John has come up with some very unique avatars over the years


----------



## discuspaul

I like these, in no particular order of preference:
Surnames:
aaron; D-Man; jobber604; N/A; Nicklfire; roadrunner; target. 
I think I'll go with Shawn's (Nicklfire) as my favorite.

Most recognizable Avatars:
Nicklfire; target; chiefwonton, to name a few.

Most commonly seen avatars, besides pics of fish: what else ? Canucks Orca logos.


----------



## beN

mine is awesome!!


----------



## arash53

I suggest ,make it contest ,define a dead line to join and after dead line create a poll for vote .


----------



## Chappy

beN said:


> mine is awesome!!


Hey, no fair - you just changed yours  But, yeah, it is kinda awesome


----------



## beN

hmmmm i looked into the future...lol


----------



## Morainy

I like yours, -N/A-



-N/A- said:


> Hey, no fair - you just changed yours  But, yeah, it is kinda awesome


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Finally added an avatar to mine. This is a coral I had about 8 years ago. I call it Mick Jagger's lips.


----------



## Morainy

ROTFL. Okay, you win for the best Avatar caption!



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I call it Mick Jagger's lips.


----------



## teija

^ +1...hahaha... Good one Anthony!


----------



## Algae Beater

mines actually one of my critters right before he attacks


----------



## monkE

being a leaf fan i have to give it up to someone named bentleytech for this awesome display of non-canuck fandom that i found on page 13... shortly later i stopped looking when i realized i was still at "B"










GO LEAFS GO!

Great idea for a thread by the way! Thanks for starting this up


----------



## discuspaul

Your avatar is pretty good too, MonkE


----------



## crazy72

Ok, here's a first count. Keep the votes coming!

-N/A- : 2
24/7: 1
jobber604: 1
Nicklfire: 1
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1

Seahorse_Fanatic and Algae_Beater, you explained yours but it wasn't clear to me from your post whether you actually voted for it, so I'll let you clarify before counting your vote.

Yeah we could turn this into a poll at some point. We'll see if it picks up enough steam.


----------



## monkE

discuspaul said:


> Your avatar is pretty good too, MonkE


i don't get a vote for this?? lol


----------



## crazy72

monkE said:


> i don't get a vote for this?? lol


Ha ha I wondered actually. But no, I think we need a clearer statement to count it as a vote.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So everyone votes for their own avatar and N/A wins by default

OK, I'll vote for Nicklfire's. I actually went into the members' list and checked the various avatars.


----------



## jobber

I choo choo choose Shelley's avatar.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I like Ming's.


----------



## Luke78

Theres quite a few good ones, so hard to choose! If i had to pick one it would be Shelley's avatar!


----------



## Chappy

I've gotta go with Ming's flawless impression of a classic!!!! Oh, and I like his avatar too


----------



## April

Well Shelley chose mine for me...as I was too inept to add an avatar to my profile lol.went for since the big crash without one.
Shelley's is good.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235791,-123.184753


----------



## rescuepenguin

My 3 yr old loves Nicklfire's every time time she sees it she says "look daddy there is a robot". Then in a 60's and 70's style robotic voice says "I am a robot".

As for me right now, not sure I have a fav. I should find one for myself.

Steve


----------



## Elle

I like Nicklfire's.


----------



## shelby67

Effox's always makes me smile...


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Am I the only one who misses "Calvin & Hobbes"?


----------



## Chappy

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Am I the only one who misses "Calvin & Hobbes"?












*Nope - you're not the only one *


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Love Calvin & Hobbes. When I was at UBC, all the profs' doors had Calvin & Hobbes or Far Side cartoons taped on them.


----------



## crazy72

Ok folks, here's the updated count that I'm sure you've all been waiting for with bated breath. You can go to bed now. 

-N/A- : 5
Nicklfire: 4
jobber604: 2
24/7: 1
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1
Effox: 1
JohnnyAppleSnail: 1

Keep'em coming!


----------



## snow

I know he only has 3 posts but neoprodigy's avatar is the best imo.


----------



## thefishwife

I vote for 24/7, love it.


----------



## Morainy

I ocmpletely forgot about your avatar, JohnnyAppleSnail. I do miss Calvin & Hobbes. Excellent avatar!



JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Am I the only one who misses "Calvin & Hobbes"?


----------



## target

Stewie for the win!!

I vote for -N/A- as well.


----------



## crazy72

Updated count:

-N/A- : 6
Nicklfire: 4
jobber604: 2
24/7: 2
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1
Effox: 1
JohnnyAppleSnail: 1
neoprodigy: 1

We need more votes for the final results to have enough legitimacy, folks. Keep them coming...


----------



## jay_leask

after looking at a bunch of pages i think ccbettas is my vote


----------



## arash53

I vote for Effox


----------



## Ursus sapien

martialid10t


----------



## gklaw

Don't have time to go through them yet. The sort by post revealed the 2wheelsx2 is leading the pack by light years at over 5,000 posts !!!!!!


----------



## crazy72

Updated count. Effox makes a bold move up in the standings. 

-N/A- : 6
Nicklfire: 4
jobber604: 2
24/7: 2
Effox: 2
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1
JohnnyAppleSnail: 1
neoprodigy: 1
ccbettas: 1
martialid10t: 1

Thanks to all who voted. This is a great opportunity to discover new avatars. There's a few in this list that I had never seen/noticed.

Keep'em coming.


----------



## Chappy

Hey Franck - maybe you could do another poll on favorite user names. 'Thefishwife" is my all time favorite. There are some pretty clever user names out there.

If I end up winning this thing, do you think it's worth while going to April's to pick up the two wild discus she promised to donate to the prize???  Was it two or three :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> Hey Franck - maybe you could do another poll on favorite user names. 'Thefishwife" is my all time favorite. There are some pretty clever user names out there.
> 
> If I end up winning this thing, do you think it's worth while going to April's to pick up the two wild discus she promised to donate to the prize???  Was it two or three :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


I think the prize was for the person starting the thread, not the winner of the vote. That's what I remember, at least.


----------



## noisetherapy

pow pow pow...

i vote N/A and myself


----------



## crazy72

noisetherapy said:


> pow pow pow...
> 
> i vote N/A and myself


Sorry, one vote per member.


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> I think the prize was for the person starting the thread, not the winner of the vote. That's what I remember, at least.


That would mean the poster of the thread would have to have a tank of significant size in order to house the wild discus that I've volunteered April to donate (which is never going to happen, although it is fun to bug her about nonetheless).....hmmmm.......


----------



## MELLO

Everyone of those contenders got some cool avatars. But I'm going with the queen of the wild! N/A.


----------



## bonsai dave

I vote for myself.


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> That would mean the poster of the thread would have to have a tank of significant size in order to house the wild discus that I've volunteered April to donate (which is never going to happen, although it is fun to bug her about nonetheless).....hmmmm.......


hmmm.. yes, good point. I really don't know how to solve that....


----------



## crazy72

Updated count. Shelley's lead is widening...

-N/A- : 7
Nicklfire: 4
jobber604: 2
24/7: 2
Effox: 2
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1
JohnnyAppleSnail: 1
neoprodigy: 1
ccbettas: 1
martialid10t: 1
bonsai dave: 1


----------



## effox

Blasted!!!


----------



## Nicklfire

Hahah what a great thread, cant believe i only saw it now  I think i smiled the whole way through the thread  

I loved the post regarding the 3 year old who likes my avatar  i think it's a alien OR me at 3 am.....after i get 500 emails telling me bca crashed


----------



## Ursus sapien

Nicklfire said:


> Hahah what a great thread, cant believe i only saw it now  I think i smiled the whole way through the thread
> 
> I loved the post regarding the 3 year old who likes my avatar  i think it's a alien OR me at 3 am.....after i get 500 emails telling me bca crashed


I should look so good at 3 am


----------



## thefishwife

Ursus sapien said:


> I should look so good at 3 am


You look good at any time!!!


----------



## roadrunner

I can't decide….
I like few, but -N/A- makes me smile so +1 from me


----------



## crazy72

Ok, so that's one more for -N/A-. Keep them coming, folks. 

-N/A- : 8
Nicklfire: 4
jobber604: 2
24/7: 2
Effox: 2
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1
JohnnyAppleSnail: 1
neoprodigy: 1
ccbettas: 1
martialid10t: 1
bonsai dave: 1


----------



## Chappy

I found an even better one last weekend of a fish being flushed down a toilet but I couldn't get it to work 

By the way - Storm's new avatar scares me  !!!!!


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> By the way - Storm's new avatar scares me  !!!!!


I know. It's pretty good. I doubt the 3-year old above in the thread will like that one though.


----------



## Chappy

And what are you doing online now???? You're usually on well after this old lady has gone to sleep which is why I miss most of your posts


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> And what are you doing online now???? You're usually on well after this old lady has gone to sleep which is why I miss most of your posts


Nothing special. Just chatting with old ladies.


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> Nothing special. Just chatting with old ladies.


Cheeky  Well, I'm going to call it a day and head over to pick up some blackworms for the wild beasties. I'm out of freeze dried so they'll have to suffer and make due with the live stuff  Now don't be going and chatting up those old ladies and keeping them up past their bed times. Old ladies are nasty bears if they don't get enough sleep


----------



## DR1V3N

What the deuce.. I made it on the list! Thx Storm! :bigsmile:

Pls count my vote in for Ursus Sapien for both his usually cool blue pearl shrimpy avatar and his current interpretation of the jolly man.

Too bad we're only allowed one vote though. Hope somebody votes in the guy who uses Blinky, the 3 eyed fish from the Simpsons. I think it's Corwin but can't find any of his old posts.


----------



## crazy72

Ok, Storm is in. Thanks.

-N/A- : 8
Nicklfire: 4
jobber604: 2
24/7: 2
Effox: 2
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1
JohnnyAppleSnail: 1
neoprodigy: 1
ccbettas: 1
martialid10t: 1
bonsai dave: 1
Ursus Sapien: 1

More votes? Or should we wrap it up and make the results official?


----------



## crazy72

Is that it? No more votes? 

Anyone wants to narrow Shelley's lead and put some pressure on her so that she reverts to her usual avatar?


----------



## cowis

hey i quess no one likes my new bad ass jesus avatar.... First off ill say i am a christian and i am not offended by this so i hope others arnt too. I just thuoght it was funny.


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> Is that it? No more votes?
> 
> Anyone wants to narrow Shelley's lead and put some pressure on her so that she reverts to her usual avatar?


Wait, wait - I'm being modified.....well, my usual avatar is being modified


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> Wait, wait - I'm being modified.....well, my usual avatar is being modified


Sorry, the rules are the rules. 

You've got a comfortable lead. Hopefully your "modification" is over before another contender catches up. Unbearable suspense.


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> Sorry, the rules are the rules.
> 
> You've got a comfortable lead. Hopefully your "modification" is over before another contender catches up. Unbearable suspense.


You really need a hobby, Franck  !!!!!


----------



## rescuepenguin

My 3 yr old just loves Storm, She has not missed one of his coffee and geleto gatherings yet. She hasn't seen his Santa avatar.



crazy72 said:


> I know. It's pretty good. I doubt the 3-year old above in the thread will like that one though.


----------



## Chappy

Sharon put SO much work into my Santa avatar that it has exceeded the max size allowed  If you look closely, she even put the hat behind the eyebrows so you could still see them. Great job 

Here it is:










Thanks again, Sharon. I LOVE it 
Shelley


----------



## crazy72

Excellent! Looks great!

Do you think we could ask Shawn for an extension of the max size allowed for avatars, just for the Xmas season?


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> Excellent! Looks great!
> 
> Do you think we could ask Shawn for an extension of the max size allowed for avatars, just for the Xmas season?


Before I ask him, I have to warn you - I'm one of those people who keeps my tree and decorations up until Easter so be prepared to see Santa tank bowl for a looooooooonnnng time into the new year!!!!!! Do you REALLY want that? Think VERY carefully before answering :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

-N/A- said:


> Before I ask him, I have to warn you - I'm one of those people who keeps my tree and decorations up until Easter so be prepared to see Santa tank bowl for a looooooooonnnng time into the new year!!!!!! Do you REALLY want that? Think VERY carefully before answering :bigsmile:


Why not just keep it up 12 months of the year like some of my neighbours? One guy hasn't taken down his Xmas lights since I moved here! 
Edit: It would save you from all that setup/takedown stuff.


----------



## Ursus sapien

-N/A- said:


> Before I ask him, I have to warn you - I'm one of those people who keeps my tree and decorations up until Easter so be prepared to see Santa tank bowl for a looooooooonnnng time into the new year!!!!!! ... :bigsmile:


at last! I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Ursus sapien

rescuepenguin said:


> ... She hasn't seen his Santa avatar.


should I change it before she does? Or would she just laught


----------



## Chappy

Ursus sapien said:


> should I change it before she does? Or would she just laught


I hope not - I love your avatar. It just scares the bejesus out of me, that's all


----------



## Chappy

Oh, Franck..........am I back in??????!!! Sharon is my HERO! Remember - it's staying until Easter. Then the fish is getting bunny ears 

Thanks again, Sharon. You ROCK!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I vote for Ming's, I love his fishy


----------



## crazy72

-N/A- said:


> Oh, Franck..........am I back in??????!!! Sharon is my HERO! Remember - it's staying until Easter. Then the fish is getting bunny ears
> 
> Thanks again, Sharon. You ROCK!!!


Hey, how did you do it then? Did Sharon modify it to reduce the size or did you bribe Shawn?

All right you're back in. Ain't I good to you?


----------



## Chappy

crazy72 said:


> Hey, how did you do it then? Did Sharon modify it to reduce the size or did you bribe Shawn?
> 
> All right you're back in. Ain't I good to you?


You're just the bestest :bigsmile:

Yup, that Sharon is pretty clever. She made it fit AND she's going to do bunny ears next...or maybe I can have the water dyed green and have a shamrock stuck on its head for St. Patty's day :lol:


----------



## crazy72

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I vote for Ming's, I love his fishy


Yeay, one more vote! Thanks!

Ming is right on Shawn's heels. And no Santa hat! 

-N/A- : 8
Nicklfire: 4
jobber604: 3
24/7: 2
Effox: 2
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1
JohnnyAppleSnail: 1
neoprodigy: 1
ccbettas: 1
martialid10t: 1
bonsai dave: 1
Ursus Sapien: 1


----------



## chimdon

Just needed to compress the file.


----------



## crazy72

chimdon said:


> Just needed to compress the file.


Great job. Thanks for your time!


----------



## effox

-N/A- said:


> You're just the bestest :bigsmile:
> 
> Yup, that Sharon is pretty clever. She made it fit AND she's going to do bunny ears next...or maybe I can have the water dyed green and have a shamrock stuck on its head for St. Patty's day :lol:


lol I had easter eggs and bunny ears on my Oscar the Grouch for easter, fireworks in the background for new years (looked like crap), and something else b4 my hard drive crashed. It's good fun.


----------



## Luke78

Arent we getting creative huh? Running away with this, whats the prize? a box of timbits?



-N/A- said:


> Sharon put SO much work into my Santa avatar that it has exceeded the max size allowed  If you look closely, she even put the hat behind the eyebrows so you could still see them. Great job
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Sharon. I LOVE it
> Shelley


----------



## STANKYfish

My vote goes to Storm's Santa (Ursus Sapien) :lol::lol:


----------



## Ursus sapien

STANKYfish said:


> My vote goes to Storm's Santa (Ursus Sapien) :lol::lol:


really? it's just a modest little self portrait


----------



## cichlid

Wow lol this thread has been active for longer than ive been this site


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

mine is cool


----------



## crazy72

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> mine is cool


Is this a vote?


----------



## crazy72

Updated count. Storm-the-friendly-Santa is making a push up the list. 

-N/A- : 8
Nicklfire: 4
jobber604: 3
24/7: 2
Effox: 2
Ursus Sapien: 2
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1
JohnnyAppleSnail: 1
neoprodigy: 1
ccbettas: 1
martialid10t: 1
bonsai dave: 1
Johnnyfishtanks: 1


----------



## Chappy

So have we actually confirmed that April will be giving the winner 3 wild discus from her personal collection or did I just happily dream that one night  !!!!!


----------



## April

Lol ummmmm....sure...after the winner gives me three of my choice out her private stock.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235350,-123.185119


----------



## Chappy

April said:


> Lol ummmmm....sure...after the winner gives me three of my choice out her private stock.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Oh CRAP - I didn't think you were following this thread  *BUSTED* :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## jobber

Shelley is running away with this...with the santa hat....i picture shelley speeding off in a sports car causing a huge dust cloud for the rest of us 
Vroom vroom.


----------



## Chappy

jobber604 said:


> Shelley is running away with this...with the santa hat....i picture shelley speeding off in a sports car causing a huge dust cloud for the rest of us
> Vroom vroom.


Contrary to real life where you'd picture me pulling away from the curb in my 21 year old Sonoma that runs on 3 cylinders on a GOOD day, hoping to not stall in the middle of an intersection at rush hour (again)!!! Oh, but there IS a cloud - more like a huge smoke cloud though


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

With the Santa hat on, Shelley's avatar is even better. Unfair to the rest of the competition.


----------



## crazy72

Last bump, folks. Let's close this off tomorrow night at midnight. Just because there's nothing else happening right then. 

The last count as of 2 weeks ago:

-N/A- : 8
Nicklfire: 4
jobber604: 3
24/7: 2
Effox: 2
Ursus Sapien: 2
beN: 1
bentleytech: 1
JohnnyAppleSnail: 1
neoprodigy: 1
ccbettas: 1
martialid10t: 1
bonsai dave: 1
Johnnyfishtanks: 1

Get your votes in. 27 hours left!


----------



## crazy72

Ok folks, this is it, Shelley wins it! 

Congrats Shelley. You're welcome to pick up your much coveted prize: a cup (or 3) of coffee at my place!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So, this whole contest was rigged so that crazy72 can get a woman to come over to his place for coffee?!? Sneaky. Hmmmmm, let us know if it works and Shelley actually comes over.:bigsmile::lol:


----------



## gklaw

Totally, I think Franck got the ultimate prize  :lol:


----------



## Luke78

I think she takes her coffee black or double-double?, cant remember that well,its been a while! Oh and she loves her timbits Thought i would help you out there Franck! Oh by the way Shelley, is your little avatar 'goldie' gonna lose his Xmas cap? or is it staying on year around?


----------



## crazy72

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So, this whole contest was rigged so that crazy72 can get a woman to come over to his place for coffee?!? Sneaky. Hmmmmm, let us know if it works and Shelley actually comes over.:bigsmile::lol:


Ha ha, busted! 

You're only saying this because you're jealous, Anthony. Of me of course, not of Shelley!  



gklaw said:


> Totally, I think Franck got the ultimate prize  :lol:


Well that's fair, I think. It was hard work, all this counting. 



Luke78 said:


> I think she takes her coffee black or double-double?, cant remember that well,its been a while! Oh and she loves her timbits Thought i would help you out there Franck! Oh by the way Shelley, is your little avatar 'goldie' gonna lose his Xmas cap? or is it staying on year around?


Thank for the tip, Luke.


----------



## Chappy

Well my overstuffed little fish won best avatar? Ah, shucks  Thanks, folks. What I really like about the contest was seeing so many new avatars on the forum. I get a real kick out of seeing everyone's avatar and trying to figure out why they chose them.

Although I had planned on dropping by at some point over the holiday (win or loss!), I can't believe that I'm heading back to work tomorrow  I just don't know where the time goes, but I will be taking 2 weeks off at some point in January and will make SURE I drop in and see the expanded family 

Now, I think the contest should be who is going to hang onto their santa hat the longest - you or me or Mr Jagger up there :bigsmile: !!!!!!


----------

